# Getting a Maxima



## Nismo654 (Mar 29, 2004)

Hey I am just doing my research because I have(im pretty positive)come to a conclusion on picking up a 93 SE. I am not new to nissans, I have a B13 se-r and love it, but it needs some body work which will require shop time . I found another B13 se-r for 500 which is in pretty clean so I have something to drive while I strip down my curren se-r for body work. My uncle just today told me that he is selling his white 93 Maxima SE because it is eating tires(alignment i assume)and the struts are going bad. This thing is fully loaded with 130Kish miles, well taken care of(but automatic sadly). I need another car and talked him down to about 400 cash ...what should I look out for and should I grab it?? (btw, body is extremely clean)


----------



## Estis Fatuus (Jul 17, 2003)

I had a B13 Sentra XE, and now I have a 97 Maxima SE 5 speed... I'd take that SE-R over the sameish year maxima...


----------



## Nismo654 (Mar 29, 2004)

Estis Fatuus said:


> I had a B13 Sentra XE, and now I have a 97 Maxima SE 5 speed... I'd take that SE-R over the sameish year maxima...


I have driven both, the se-r is slightly faster, and handles better, but how well will a max react to mods? How hard is it to get these cars in the low 15-14 sec range(not that id run it at the strip, but still nice to know what its capable of). There a site that could help me with some of my questions, I tripped over a plethora of them for my se-r, just curious if i could find more for the max?


----------



## Estis Fatuus (Jul 17, 2003)

I don't know much abotu the older gen maximas... but I was a huge fan of the SE-Rs and given the enormous aftermarket for the SR20 and it's light weight, I'd say the SE-R probably has more potential than the older maximas, but that just my opnion. I've seen mostly stock SE-Rs run with my car and I ran a 14.9. So in my opnion the light weight, gas milage, and size of the aftermarket for the SE-R would make it my choice. Just my ¢2.


----------



## tommyfizo (Apr 26, 2004)

SR20DE.....woooohoooooooo baby!~

The sky is the limit with this engine........or your pocketbook :cheers: 

toMmy fiZo


----------

